# tegu day long naps. im worried



## katoeLAZARO (Aug 8, 2011)

So I have a red and he's fine. He's strong fat and is not so so scared of me he walks around let's me pick him up he just kinda starts deeply breathing everytime he sees me through his cage. Anyways he takes day long naps :l one day I see him out the next day he doesn't show himself makes me a little worried I'm new to having a tegu. Is this normal?


----------



## james.w (Aug 9, 2011)

How old is he? What is your enclosure like, type, size, temps, humidity, substrate?


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Aug 9, 2011)

my red sleeps for 2 days straight sometimes it's normal


----------



## katoeLAZARO (Aug 9, 2011)

From reading others I think its the size of the enclosure  its small for his curiosity I'm going go get another one for him but just making sure its not the rest his about 17 inch couple of months his temp is 80 his humidity is about 70 he has moss and tree bark I use moss because it was hard to keep the humidity up but when I get the humidifier ill change it lol but he seems to like the fluffiness of it lol but I think its the enclosure :/ 

Oh ok . Man two days that's crazy lol I love this little hit I just hate when he does it I wanna play with him everyday


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Aug 9, 2011)

yea it's a bummer but I would say it's normal mine just came out after a 2 day napp wat size enclosure you have him or her in?


----------



## katoeLAZARO (Aug 9, 2011)

I have him in a tank that's 20 inch all around. I had my rainbow in it but it was to small for my rainbow so I bought him a new one and that one for my tegu  I'm thinking of just building him a one. :/ what would be a good size for a 17 inch tegu?


----------



## Strange_Evil (Aug 9, 2011)

At 17 inch I'd say go straight to the adult size 8x4 enclosure if you want, no need to waste money on a 4x2 or 6x2 he will outgrow soon.


----------



## katoeLAZARO (Aug 9, 2011)

Damn lol I have to talk to my neighbor then he is going to help me built one. Thank you


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Aug 9, 2011)

yea I'd go straight to a home made one I'm still in the process of building mine


----------



## katoeLAZARO (Aug 9, 2011)

Oh really? Yeah my neighbor said he'll help and two other friend wanna help too lol. I wanna make two one on top of the other for my snake and my tegu. <3


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Aug 10, 2011)

that be sweet and yea if you have ur home made set up all sett jist think you won't have to do in the near future seeing he or she will out grow that 20


----------

